# Can you still have a water birth in hospital if you have to be induced?



## Jayneypops

Just wondering, if I end up having to be induced in hospital (due to going overdue) will I still be able to use the birthing pool or do you have to stay on the bed?

I am planning a home water birth but am already 39 + 2 and no signs yet :-(


----------



## Jaysmummy

I don't think so as they usually monitor you when your induced and in established labour. I was induced with my 1st and was allowed baths but as soon as I was taken to labour ward at 6cms I was strapped to the monitor unfortunately

xx


----------



## MaybBaby

my hospital said 'no way' - i wanted a water birth and i got induced due to dom pooping in his waters, as soon as that drip went in i was bed bound for the day bab :( i was gutted. here's hoping you arrive soon babe :hugs:


----------



## CaptainMummy

Nope! Unfortunately.

I was induced at 10 days overdue, and I asked a few times, each time I was told nope! Boo.


----------



## Jayneypops

Thanks ladies - Im so worried!!

come on baby come on baby!


----------



## Nix

It depends on how your induction goes. If you are only induced due to post dates and it just takes the prostin tablet/gel to get you into labour it will be treated as a normal labour. Its only if you need the drip that the way your labour is managed will change meaning constant monitoring. xx


----------



## mummy1985

It is possible, I had the tablet and was told it wasn't likely I would be allowed a water birth however everything was straight forward and if my daughter hadn't decided to make a rather quick entrance into the world I'd have been in the pool!


----------



## fifi-folle

If you have the drip then no, as you have to be continually monitored. If you get away with the gel/ARM then you should be ok. But fx baby comes on it's own before 41wks (that's the cut off here for HB)


----------



## Bats11

I wouldnt think so! 

All the best!


----------



## stardust599

Agree, probably not :-(

I wasn't allowed moving or off continous monitoring on mine. Prostin pessaries can cause uterine hyper stimulation and fetal distress so I was on the continuous monitors for 20mins on, 20mins off. Same when waters were ruptured. Once the drip started I was strapped to the bed for the rest of labour.

In other words, avoid an induction if you can!

You have lots of time yet, you've not even reached your due date hun. Go long walks and do gentle stretches and exercise to get baby into a good position and spend your time resting and eating well to build up your energy. And doing lots of relaxation and positive thinking and visualisation about labour too! xx


----------



## Jayneypops

Thanks ladies, I hope I can avoid an induction. Would having a sweep done by the MW be classed as induction? - im guessing not. I have my 40 weeks apt tomorrow and my MW will probably discuss a sweep at 41 weeks if baby still isnt here.

Ideally I would like to have NO intervention and let baby come on their own, but if a sweep might mean getting things going (and avoiding drip/pessary) then Ill go for it!


----------



## Rio

I was looking into this yesterday... according to the NICE guidelines for induction of labour water should still be considered as an effective form of pain relief. From my interpretation of the guideline as long as you dont need continuous monitoring (e.g. due to having a drip of syntometrine/pitocin) you should still be able to labour in water. The NICE guidelines are a best practice guideline for the whole country and all hospital should be working towards them. 

https://guidance.nice.org.uk/CG70/PublicInfo/doc/English


----------



## Rio

p.s. a sweep isn't classed as induction


----------



## Odd Socks

i wouldn't have been allowed a water birth if i'd been induced.
remember, you don't have to be induced simply because you've gone overdue by 10 / 12 / 14 days. they do them as routine, but you can ask for monitoring instead to make sure everything is ok with you & baby.
one of my best friends turned down induction at 40+12 & was monitored instead, she had a home water birth at 40+17 :)
xx


----------



## emilyjade

i was induced and had to stay on the bed with monitors on only time i was allowed to walk around was when i had the first stage to sort my cervix out for labour x


----------



## nautegesocks

Im looking at induction due to my GD booked for my due date and my midwife and hospital doc have reasured me that as long as i dont need the drip and baby isnt distressed i can still have my water birth you dont have to have continuas monitoring unless baby seems to be struggling with contractions it dosnt matter if your induced or not it just depends on your labour progression after the induction :)


----------



## Jayneypops

thanks ladies, Rio thats really useful.

My MW has arranged a home visit to do a sweep next week at 41 weeks - hoping baby comes before then! I have already told her i want to avoid an induction and will talk more about this with her next week. if I can get her to put it in my notes that I strongly want a water birth (even if I do go into hospital) then hopefully if it comes to it, the staff will try to accommodate my wishes.


----------



## superbecks

Jayneypops said:


> thanks ladies, Rio thats really useful.
> 
> My MW has arranged a home visit to do a sweep next week at 41 weeks - hoping baby comes before then! I have already told her i want to avoid an induction and will talk more about this with her next week. if I can get her to put it in my notes that I strongly want a water birth (even if I do go into hospital) then hopefully if it comes to it, the staff will try to accommodate my wishes.

There are the NICE guidelines that we take into consideration but these are GUIDELINES, not rules. Each hospital have their own policies. However.....as long as you are fully informed of all risks and benefits assosciated with the waterbirth/induction if you did have to go down this route then you can choose what you want to do. It's your birth experience, your choice.


----------

